# Detaling News- Gtechniq introduces Crystal Serum Ultra



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Gtechniq 

Super ceramic coating launched to keep cars looking as-new


Formulators of the world’s best surface care products launch a new, revolutionary ceramic coating that will keep cars looking ‘as good as new’, at the SEMA Show, Las Vegas, USA, today (Tuesday 31st October 2017).


Gtechniq introduces Crystal Serum Ultra, a 10h paint protection for cars that offers matchless levels of gloss, surface slickness, swirl and chemical resistance. Keeping a car looking at its best and making it stress-free to maintain.

Crystal Serum Ultra replaces Crystal Serum as the Gtechniq Accredited Detailer only, signature coating, with a nine year guarantee.



Rob Earle, Gtechniq managing director responsible for the development of Crystal Serum Ultra, said: “Crystal Serum Ultra is the best paint protection product that we have developed to date.


“By creating Crystal Serum Ultra we have introduced a new seven nanometer particle that works alongside an existing 20 nanometer particle, and increased the ratio of crosslinkers in the formula. This has resulted in a coating which has a reinforced top layer that will take everything life, and the road, throws at it.”


The molecular structure of the hard top layer of Crystal Serum Ultra is exceptionally chemical resistant, withstanding even the strongest wash chemicals and bird droppings. This super-strong top layer also reduces surface hazing substantially, helping to keep that mirror-like finish on a car’s paintwork.


Crystal Serum Ultra is resistant to extreme heat changes, from -40 degrees Celsius to +250 degrees Celsius, this makes it effective in a number of environments.


Having Crystal Serum Ultra applied to a vehicle will make it a dream to maintain, but for the best in hydrophobic performance and ease of upkeep, it can be over coated with EXO Ultra Durable Hydrophobic Coating or C2 Liquid Crystal.

The nature of Crystal Serum Ultra means it cannot be purchased off the shelf, but has to be applied by a trained, Gtechniq Accredited Detailer. To find out more visit service.gtechniq.com


----------

